# Very sad



## Deanie

Hi ladies,,

I really need some advice. My husband and I found out today that his sperm has little to no mobility. We are obviously quite upset. Do any of you know if anything can be done to help with this or is it just something we have to accept and, therefore, accept that we will never have children?

Deanie


----------



## sj22

Don't give up hope. If there is sperm then consider IUI or IVF. My husband had low mobility but two rounds of IUI later we have our son. Have you investigated either of these? x


----------



## Torontogal

No, don't give up hope, you have a good chance you will just need a little help. IUI or IVF can work for you. Even if there is one little sperm in there they can get it and put it into your egg with IVF-ICSI. I suggest asking the ladies in the TTC forum and talking to the Dr. who diagnosed your husband about next steps. If you are over 35 yourself don't wait too long to get the treatment either. 

Good luck I am sure with the appropriate treatment you and your hubby will be parents soon!!!


----------



## future_numan

We had the same news as you three years ago and choose to try IUI with fertility drug ( to give more eggs to aim for ) after two rounds we conceived our beautiful DD.. fast forward 18 months after our DD was born and we conceived all on our own.. and are now expecting a son.. they told us we would never have kids !!


----------



## Deanie

sj22 said:


> Don't give up hope. If there is sperm then consider IUI or IVF. My husband had low mobility but two rounds of IUI later we have our son. Have you investigated either of these? x

The horrible thing is that our fertility doctor is kind of a jerk and he does not seem interested in helping us. :growlmad: He has stated that he thinks we're too old to parent. I think he just wants us out of the clinic because he thinks that we wont be good for their numbers. My husban thinks I'm being crazy.

IVF and its expense might be out of the question. What's IUI?


----------



## Sunshine12

*What's IUI?*

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/IUI.html

If I were you Id get a different doctor. The last thing you need is someone that doesnt care. I wish you all the best. xx


----------



## Torontogal

Yeah, I'd try a different Dr. too, even if it means a little travelling. And IVF might not be as expensive as you think if you shop around. I know sometimes people even travel abroad for it. Not that I'm suggesting that at this stage, I hope IUI works for you, it's always nice to have a Plan B in your pocket.


----------



## Deanie

I want to go to a different doctor, but my province only has one fertility clinic. All the fertility docs are at this clinic. I can't even see IUI on my current clinic's list of services. After taling to you ladies, I'm wondering if we should go to a doc in another province. xx


----------



## Torontogal

Deanie, is this your clinic? If so, they do have it, they just are calling it something else:
https://www.heartlandfertility.mb.ca/fertility.html#link3

If you're really not happy with your clinic though, I did some quick research and these are the closer two out-of-province clinics:

Thunder Bay Assisted Reproductive Centre (TBARC), 807-345-2332
https://www.usask.ca/medicine/obgyn/artus/


----------



## Deanie

Wow, thanks. Thay is my clinic. I guess I have to look a little closer. I'll check out the clinic in Barrie, too. Wish mw luck. xx


----------



## priddy

Hi hun my sister had similar problems but had a treatment in uk called ixi (sure thats totally wrong spelling) and now have a son so please dont give up hope evreyone has the right to as much help as is needed so dont let this idiot doctor put you off x


----------



## animalcracker

Deanie said:


> sj22 said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up hope. If there is sperm then consider IUI or IVF. My husband had low mobility but two rounds of IUI later we have our son. Have you investigated either of these? x
> 
> The horrible thing is that our fertility doctor is kind of a jerk and he does not seem interested in helping us. :growlmad: He has stated that he thinks we're too old to parent. I think he just wants us out of the clinic because he thinks that we wont be good for their numbers. My husban thinks I'm being crazy.
> 
> IVF and its expense might be out of the question. What's IUI?Click to expand...

If you do not get a good vibe from your Dr, it's really important to find one who can help you and is positive. You need positive vibes around you at this time. xo


----------



## sj22

IUI is a much cheaper procedure. I still had all the drugs to stimulate more eggs and a trigger shot so they knew when eggs were being released. Hospital collected a sperm sample on the day, washed it and 2 hours later insert bypassing the cervix. The sperm still has to swim to meet the egg but I think the success rate is about 30%. My doctor described it as they were putting the SAS sperm in as only the very best make it through the washing process. 

From start to finish (including the 2 week wait) IUI takes about 8 weeks. You do not have to have a break after cycle one to try cycle two. At my doctors they recommended IUI three times before thinking about IVF or ICSI. 

Good luck investigating and I think it is definitely worth thinking about another doctor x


----------

